# Cannot find autoconf



## Mayhem30 (Nov 1, 2010)

I recently upgraded my ports (portupgrade) and it upgraded to a new version of autoconf - but left the old version behind. I did a [cmd=]pkg_delete[/cmd] and got rid of the old version that was left behind.

Now I have a problem - anytime I go to install a port (make install clean), I get this error :


```
Cannot find autoconf. Please check your autoconf installation and the
$PHP_AUTOCONF environment variable. Then, rerun this script.
```

I'm really new to FreeBSD and have never had this issue before. I've temp set the envirmonet variable just to get the job done but how do I permantly fix this error message?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 1, 2010)

Capture and show a log from when you try to build a port.  Also show your /etc/make.conf.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Nov 1, 2010)

Mayhem30 said:
			
		

> I'm really new to FreeBSD and have never had this issue before. I've temp set the envirmonet variable just to get the job done but how do I permantly fix this error message?


Please post the output of `# pkg_info | grep auto`

I encountered issues with orphan auto* ports being left behind when updating ports as well. After cleaning up, I have:


```
autoconf-2.13.000227_6 Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms 
autoconf-2.68       Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms 
autoconf-wrapper-20071109 Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
automake-1.11.1     GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.11)
automake-1.4.6_6    GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.4)
automake-wrapper-20071109 Wrapper script for GNU automake
```

(which is not to say this these are what _you_ need, just an example.)


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 1, 2010)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> Please post the output of `# pkg_info | grep auto`



`% pkg_info -Ix auto`
is significantly faster.


----------



## Mayhem30 (Nov 1, 2010)

`pkg_info -Ix auto`


```
autoconf-2.68       Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms 
autoconf-wrapper-20071109 Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
automake-1.11.1     GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.11)
automake-wrapper-20071109 Wrapper script for GNU automake
```


`make install clean`


```
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for pecl-APC-3.1.4
===>  Extracting for pecl-APC-3.1.4
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for PECL/APC-3.1.4.tgz.
===>  Patching for pecl-APC-3.1.4
===>   pecl-APC-3.1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>   pecl-APC-3.1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>  PHPizing for pecl-APC-3.1.4
Configuring for:
PHP Api Version:         20090626
Zend Module Api No:      20090626
Zend Extension Api No:   220090626
Cannot find autoconf. Please check your autoconf installation and the
$PHP_AUTOCONF environment variable. Then, rerun this script.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/pecl-APC.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/pecl-APC.
```


/etc/make.conf


```
WITHOUT_X11=true
# added by use.perl 2009-10-19 23:21:24
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9

# ports will now use make -jX
# added by r0ach
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=8
```

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mievmk (Nov 1, 2010)

You can simply [cmd=]portupgrade -f php5[/cmd] to avoid this problem



			
				Mayhem30 said:
			
		

> ```
> Cannot find autoconf. Please check your autoconf installation and the
> $PHP_AUTOCONF environment variable. Then, rerun this script.
> ```


----------



## Mayhem30 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you very much - that did the trick.

This thread can be marked as solved.


----------

